
Ask HN: How many of you live far from your parents? And how do you deal with it? - arielm
* By far I mean at least a few hours in a plane.
======
Amir6
Hey, I live in north america and my parents are in middle east. I have visited
them once in pas 3 years and not planning to pay a trip in the next year or 2.
I try to have a connection once a day (via some IM platforms) and Skype once
or twice a week. Since they are in a good position both medically and
financially, I just try to make sure they are not worried about me and have
enough information about what is going on in my life and vice versa.

